# wpa_supplicant and ethernet issuses

## adippl

I installed wpa_supplicant and it messed up my ethernet config. I uninstalled wpa_supplicant but eth0 still does not work. In ifconfig eth shows up but with no traffic. In also have dhcpcd. I dont know how to fix this. witch config should I check?

----------

## charles17

 *adippl wrote:*   

> I installed wpa_supplicant and it messed up my ethernet config. I uninstalled wpa_supplicant but eth0 still does not work. In ifconfig eth shows up but with no traffic. In also have dhcpcd. I dont know how to fix this. witch config should I check?

 Did you follow https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Dhcpcd or are you on netifrc? 

Would you mind posting your output of ifconfig -a ?

----------

## adippl

dhcpcd is working 

ifconfig looks normal but ther is 0 packets snd in last line ther is "device interrupt 20 memory 0x3900000-f3920000"

dmesg | grep enp0s25

2 times sth rename device and third line

ipv6b: addconf(netdev_up): enp0s25: link is not ready

----------

## charles17

Could you start dhcpcd-qt or dhcpcd-gtk from xterm or other terminal and post its output here (needs net-misc/dhcpcd-ui installed)?

----------

## adippl

I relinked net.enp0s25 and run this 

```
echo on > /sys/bus/pci/devices/0000\:00\:19.0/power/control 
```

And now it works  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

